# MTB trail recommendations?



## Bumpsis (Aug 15, 2007)

So I finally decided to get a new mountain bike. My old beast (15 years old) feels like it made from plumbing iron and has no shocks, front or otherwise. It's been less than a pleasure to actually ride this thing, so I really haven't been. Mostly, just banging around Blue Hills (Canton, MA for those not familiar) every now and then. I live near by.

So now, I'm really excited to try somethig in NH. I'd appreciate any recommendations, favorite rides, etc.
I'm fairly strong and technically OK, so as long as I don't have to walk my bike up for a good portion of the ride, I'd love hear turns you guys on out threre.


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 16, 2007)

I really like the FOMBA trails in Auburn, NH. It is right off 101 so it isn't too far.

As for other southern New England riding, I have yet to find a place that I really enjoy. I miss VT....


----------



## ckofer (Aug 16, 2007)

Bear Brook in Allenstown
Pawtuckaway in Nottingham/Deerfield

the site needs updating but check out
http://www.snemba.org/


----------



## molecan (Aug 16, 2007)

Check out the Bartlett experimental forest, if you are up in the MW valley.  lots of fire roads, single-track. 

There is also a nice run from Hurricane MT road over toward Cranmore if you are up that way.   - There's a bit more, but I'm totally unaware of it.  

For Mass riding, the Lynn Woods are quite large, and while they don't have much vert climb, there is a lot of technical stuff to play around with.


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never been a fan of Lynn Woods. Yes, it is very technical on a lot of the singletrack, but it just has no flow. There are so many big rocks that you end up picking your way down at 2 miles an hour. As compared to good riding in VT, there is no contest as to what I prefer. 

The other thing that I hate about Mass riding is that it is mostly in state parks, where there are fire roads with some singletrack off of it. It feels like you are constantly going on doubletrack to get to the next good trail.

Ever since moving to Mass, I have become primarily a roadie with couple of days of mountain biking thrown in. This is primarily due to the lack of good riding around here (although many seem to disagree based on reviews of some of the places).


----------



## Bumpsis (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions so far.
Fire roads are fine but of little interest to me unless they connect to some fairly interesting technical trails.

I was thinking about something in the White Mountains, perhaps something similar to Sawyer River Trail.
The trail to Sawyer Pond had me off the bike quite often but the ride from the pond down towards Kangamangus was really a great ride if I remember it correctly.

Looking at the topo of that area I notice that the trail that runs along the Pemigewasset River looks ridable (starts from Kangamangus going north). Has anyone done that? Is it ridable?


----------



## snoseek (Aug 20, 2007)

keep going and hit east burke (kingdom trails). best network of trails i've ever been on.


----------



## crank (Sep 12, 2007)

Bear Brook State Park is a great place to ride.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 13, 2007)

Bumpsis said:


> Thank you for the suggestions so far.
> Fire roads are fine but of little interest to me unless they connect to some fairly interesting technical trails.
> 
> I was thinking about something in the White Mountains, perhaps something similar to Sawyer River Trail.
> ...



The Pemi Trail is paved most of the way and there are a lot of pedestrians. Also a 10 mph speed limit or something as well. :roll:
Go to the Kingdom Trails. You will not regret it. Hit the trails on Darling Hill if it is your first time there.  http://www.kingdomtrails.org/


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 13, 2007)

I only really know western mass and ct riding, but check out www.crankfire.com, might have some good places you can check out that haven't been touched upon yet.


----------



## crank (Sep 13, 2007)

Kingdom Trails is a great place to ride, but if you are looking for any technical challenge do not look there.  If you want a very fun and long xc ride KT is great.  Although, I have never ridden the trails over by Burke.  Question for those who have:  are they more technical than the Darling Hill side?

If you go to mtbr.com there is an extensive trail review section by state with tons of info.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 13, 2007)

crank said:


> Kingdom Trails is a great place to ride, but if you are looking for any technical challenge do not look there.  If you want a very fun and long xc ride KT is great.  Although, I have never ridden the trails over by Burke.  Question for those who have:  are they more technical than the Darling Hill side?
> 
> If you go to mtbr.com there is an extensive trail review section by state with tons of info.



Darling Hill is definitely fast, flowy CC riding. Check out Tody's Tour and Sidewinder for great rollarcoaster decents. Again, not a whole lot for highly technical riding. If you want technical stuff head over to the mountain for some good downhills. THe Downhill Trail (aka East Bowl) and the Free RIde Trail are about as technical as they get. The only drawback is that you have to drive to the summit or ride to the top (2000 vert of climbing). This is from the KT website...



> "New Freeride and DH Trails are in!!
> Going downhill is usually a bad thing for most businessess, but not when it comes to mountain biking. Known for our smooth, fast and flowing, cross country singletrack, KTA dips into the world of freeriding and downhill on Burke Mountain.
> East Bowl Trail: We highly recommend a full suspension bike for this alpine trail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superbman (Feb 13, 2008)

skibum1321 said:


> I've never been a fan of Lynn Woods. Yes, it is very technical on a lot of the singletrack, but it just has no flow. There are so many big rocks that you end up picking your way down at 2 miles an hour. As compared to good riding in VT, there is no contest as to what I prefer.
> 
> The other thing that I hate about Mass riding is that it is mostly in state parks, where there are fire roads with some singletrack off of it. It feels like you are constantly going on doubletrack to get to the next good trail.
> 
> Ever since moving to Mass, I have become primarily a roadie with couple of days of mountain biking thrown in. This is primarily due to the lack of good riding around here (although many seem to disagree based on reviews of some of the places).




Hey man,

I'm new in these forums (like 10 minutes ago)-when the weather turns to spring and things dry out again..drop me a line and come out to WESTERN, MA-that is, west of the Connecticut river and I'll due my best to improve your opinion of Massachusetts riding (btw, though I'm impressed and admire lynn woods and the work diesel et al do-it ain't my favorite type off riding either).

Liam


----------



## JD (Feb 21, 2008)

I've wanted to check out Bear Brook for a few years now.  Seems the snow is gone there sooner then it is up here.  I'd love a tour of the place.  looks fun and flowy.  Bread and butter up here for me has been Stowe.  Great rides from  my door when I lived there.  Waterbury is my favorite trail network.  Great climb, exceptional long descents that can best be desctribed as high speed tech.  So many features and the waterbury VMBA has done a really incredible job buffing the place.  5 years ago it was epic.  Then traffic and underbuilt trails took it's toll and it got kind of blown out, but over the last 2 seasons it has been reclaimed and even rides better then the original.  Check out 5 hills in Waterbury Center, by Cold Hollow.  George will hook you up.  Also, Waitsfield/Warren.  Only ridden there twice, but it's right over the hill from me now so I'm looking forward to exploring that area.   And then there's the Northfield stuf....?


----------



## MR. evil (May 25, 2008)

Superbman said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I'm new in these forums (like 10 minutes ago)-when the weather turns to spring and things dry out again..drop me a line and come out to WESTERN, MA-that is, west of the Connecticut river and I'll due my best to improve your opinion of Massachusetts riding (btw, though I'm impressed and admire lynn woods and the work diesel et al do-it ain't my favorite type off riding either).
> 
> Liam



Superbman,
I live on Westfield, we should ride sometime. I ussually ride Robinson St park on weeknights, and the Metacomet / Provin Mt on the weekends as they are both a quick ride out my door. I've been up to Batchlor Street a couple of times recently and love the place. That place rocks! Anyone that doesn't like MA riding needs to check that place out.

Tim


----------

